# RTS01 Tax Filing via ROS



## fidelcastro (18 Oct 2017)

Hello ,
Is it possible to pay & file RTSO1 tax via ROS, or is the paper based system still necessary.
I  registered for ROS but didn't find relevant information on the Revenue site.

Alternatively has anyone posted the form but paid directly via ROS.
Thanks
Fidel.


----------



## RMGC11 (19 Oct 2017)

If you find a way to do that - I'd be interested in it as well .


----------



## Caoifse222 (19 Oct 2017)

I did it with the help of the accountant, I don't know if you can do it directly on ROS. You can contact them on the contact form and ask to enable that for you I guess. Let me know how it goes


----------



## dublin67 (20 Oct 2017)

If you look at the RTSO form on the Revenue website it gives three options - cheque, ROS and myAccount.  Latter two are electronic.  It also have a telephone number for the Collector General's if that assists.  Link is here https://www.revenue.ie/en/additional-incomes/documents/form-rtso1.pdf


----------



## fidelcastro (2 Nov 2017)

Hi thanks for messages. I found out how yo pay & file RTSO1 via ROS.
1. Scan paper form.which outlines the RTSO1 gain, date and tax due.
2.Via MyEnquiries attach scanned document to message to Collector General subheading "general enquiries"
3. In ROS make a payment . An option pulldown of RTS01 can be found. This at least assigns the payment correctly.
4. Scan payment confirmation ref number.
Attach to email in 2.

5. Cry!!  as 50% of your gain, which took 10 years to make anything is handed over.

6. Relax knowing your fully compliant.

Fidel.


----------



## Hiragii (10 May 2020)

fidelcastro said:


> Hi thanks for messages. I found out how yo pay & file RTSO1 via ROS.
> 1. Scan paper form.which outlines the RTSO1 gain, date and tax due.
> 2.Via MyEnquiries attach scanned document to message to Collector General subheading "general enquiries"
> 3. In ROS make a payment . An option pulldown of RTS01 can be found. This at least assigns the payment correctly.
> ...



I know this is a bit old, but can anybody confirm if the above steps still work for sending the RTSO1 form electronically?

I've been sending a letter to the Collector-General in Limerick for the last couple of years, but now with the "lockdown" is a bit inconvenient to obtain and mail a physical letter when I could just attach the form online in the "MyEnquiries -> Collector-General's -> General Enquiries" section.

Thanks.


----------



## fidelcastro (10 May 2020)

It should do.. Filling online and my enquiries attachment gives 100,% verifiable and free ! Don't forget to fill in  F11 with RTSO amounts!
Were you paying by cheque too?


----------



## Hiragii (10 May 2020)

fidelcastro said:


> It should do.. Filling online and my enquiries attachment gives 100,% verifiable and free ! Don't forget to fill in  F11 with RTSO amounts!
> Were you paying by cheque too?



Thanks for confirming! 

On my first ESPP, I contacted Revenue and they gave me a bank account where I could transfer the amount. After my ROS account was created, I just paid by debit card as per your step 3, but I was still sending the letter to the Collector-General in Limerick.

Yes, I'm including the RTSO in the form 11 (can't believe they still haven't added a RTSO section in the form 12!). I still think that the whole process it's a bit convoluted for PAYE employees and I've been hoping they'd change it to make things easier. Revenue are missing on a lot of taxes because of this, as most people in my office - and I guess it's similar in others - don't make the effort to understand the process.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (10 May 2020)

Revenue receive a submission from the employer in March listing people’s share based remuneration for the previous year. That’s then cross-checked against RTSOs and Form 11s with a view to chasing down any non-payers.


----------



## fidelcastro (10 May 2020)

Watch out!. Ignorance isn't a defence - and if any ESPP  US multinational shares are held in foreign custody accounts your colleagues are sitting ducks, with  PPS number , address and Ireland as country of residence.
Horrendous penalties and interest, will need to be paid eventually, when the cash may not be available, so advise them to pay up,


----------



## synfonica (28 Oct 2020)

fidelcastro said:


> 3. In ROS make a payment . An option pulldown of RTS01 can be found. This at least assigns the payment correctly.



I cannot see any option in ROS to pay RTSO - can anyone point me to where this option is please?


----------



## blue_jester (28 Oct 2020)

Apologies if this isn't the right way to ask this question - I was given shares (valued at 1c) about two years ago and the company recently was purchased so those shares have been sold to the acquiring company. I know I don't have to pay CGT on the amount deposited into my account but I do have to to the RTSO I figure. Sadly my finance department are not being very helpful in explaining what amount I have to pay it on. Is it the excise point that the shares were released at or the entire amount that I was then given? Because 52% of one number is bearable but 52% of the other number makes you wonder why bother at all.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (29 Oct 2020)

blue_jester said:


> Apologies if this isn't the right way to ask this question - I was given shares (valued at 1c) about two years ago and the company recently was purchased so those shares have been sold to the acquiring company. I know I don't have to pay CGT on the amount deposited into my account but I do have to to the RTSO I figure. Sadly my finance department are not being very helpful in explaining what amount I have to pay it on. Is it the excise point that the shares were released at or the entire amount that I was then given? Because 52% of one number is bearable but 52% of the other number makes you wonder why bother at all.


So you made a gain on an unapproved share scheme,  I'd imagine its all taxable unless you received shares in the buyers .


----------

